# bm super hide



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

have you guys ever have a problem with bm super hide flat finish..i have some today went back to the job(new construction) and did some touch ups and i was able to see them and looks like when you touch up the eggshell finish..weird right?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

SH, like most "builder's grade" paints is not known for it's touch-up-ability
However, I'd wait a few weeks (till it cures) to make a judgment on any touch-ups


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought touch-up was the only reason to use flat paints like super hide????

I guess that shows how often I used them.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Did you spray? If you did, anytime you do touch ups spray some paint into a can that you do the touch ups with. Spraying can actually change the color slightly....hope that helps.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Never really had a problem touching up Super Hide. As others have said, you have to wait a while, at least as long as you waited to touch up since the time you painted. Also sometimes there will be dust, smoke etc. on your original paint job that changes the color and the fresh paint looks brighter in comparison. Give it time and I'm sure it will be fine. 

If worse comes to worse, use a mini roller and feather the edges of the touch up on every side. Simple really.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I used it once, and only once. When the sales dude explained that they have no pure white base like SW and that is why the hide is lacking I hung up.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> I used it once, and only once. When the sales dude explained that they have no pure white base like SW and that is why the hide is lacking I hung up.


They have a standard 01 white, and a pastel tint base. You either misunderstood the rep, or he wasnt clear about what you were asking for. SW like other companies has a white/tint base combined. BM has White AND pastel/tint base.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Never had an issue with super hide. I do try to at least sell super spec instead. I have used medium(?), pastel, and white without issue, it a little harder to work with than SS.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Never had an issue with super hide. I do try to at least sell super spec instead. I have used medium(?), pastel, and white without issue, it a little harder to work with than SS.


I believe that the super hide was designed for spray application as the main method.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Super Hide is an oxymoron


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

Super Hog


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> ...sales dude explained that they have no pure white base like SW and that is why the hide is lacking I hung up.


Yeah that's not quite right
Sounds like sales dude used to work for H/D selling Behr (that's their "pitch" for why they don't have a pastel base...not "it's cheaper for us to do it that way and our customers can't tell the difference" but "it hides better")

SH is "super hiding" because it has more gray in it
Yeah it works, but the colors are not quite true because of that*

It's close enough for most commercial apps, garages, basements, apt./rental re-paints and the like
But not for the "color-oriented consumer"

*Not always a bad thing;
In fact SH Flat 01 White is a popular ceiling paint choice _because_ it is grayer than Ceiling White (which is more of a "Super White") or Regal Flat 01 White (also popular for ceilings) for anyone thinking the latter two are "too white" for ceilings


----------

